# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  OSR as food (for us)

## Neils

The Mrs has been bringing back bags of OSR over the past week or so, we've been steaming it and having it for dinner like broccoli, I know they're related (OSR and Broccoli, not the Mrs), but until now I've never even considered it or seen it in a green grocers.
I recommend it, the yellow flowers are a little disconcerting to my eyes, but it's a nice addition to the dinner plate.

----------


## Jon

I read on biobees that it was full of jellyfish genes. Have you started to glow in the dark yet.

----------


## chris

If it has been treated with a neonicotinoid,then be careful about orientation problems when returning from the pub.

----------


## Jon

How many pints is sub lethal and what is the LD50 for ethanol?

----------


## gavin

He ought to be able to metabolise it within 5 hrs or so.  Mind you, the breakdown products cause just as many problems ... but in time he'll metabolise them too.  Should be able to stagger home around dawn I'd have thought.

----------


## Jimbo

Thats if he does not collapse by then !

----------


## Neils

I am carrying out extensive research. No evidence of barnacles yet either but I have my suspicions.

----------


## Jon

I hope that diet does not make you START TO SHOUT at the Mrs or *wildly overemphasize* certain aspects of your normal discourse.

----------


## Neils

So far I've NOT NOTICED *ANY* ADVERSE Effects.

But here's an unrelated article that I'm going to claim makes my point: Force has *lost* 100 officers in 6 months

If that doesn't show THE insidious *nature* of what we're up against I don't know what does.

----------


## Jon

That is shocking. Those are real decimal statistics mentioned in that article which only goes to show that something must be rotten. We need to get to the bottom of this, maybe via a petition. Have you considered that this may be linked to smoking beagles? Not rolling them up of course, cigarette paper could not contain a beagle. Now that *is* scary.

----------


## Neils

I tried it once but they don't half make a hell of a racket when you light them.

----------


## Jon

Are you the chap who posts under the username of Borderbarnacleman over on BKF - he of the *TITANIUM* CTRL key?
If so, I take my hat off to you sir as you were the first to prove that insecticide is deadly to insects and have managed to get this putrid cesspit of corruption to a wider audience via some award winning sources.
Next stop cold fusion.
You know of course that award winning journalism is responsible for putting 1/3 of the food we eat on our plates and that when this type of journalism stops, mankind will only have 4 years left to live, if you could even call it living as we will all be the canary in the coalmine.
Lets hope this is not a harbinger of another silent spring and may the midges adhere to your windscreen like never before.
Why only the other night I dreamed that a seagull followed a tractor or maybe a trawler but obviously this was a hallucination as it could never happen again in my lifetime as Julian Little took all the worms.

----------


## gavin

May the Force Be With You!

The internet simply doesn't get better than this, thanks guys.  It has taken me hours after first reading but I've changed my underwear and composed myself and feel that I can type again.

Thankfully beagles are rare in these parts.  I simply wouldn't be able to look one in the eye.  Plenty of seagulls though.

----------


## Neils

Careful, where's there's seagulls barnacles must be nearby.

----------

